# Any suggestions to help with chronic inability to sleep?



## Phoenix (Aug 1, 2020)

I've had this issue since peri-menopause.  For me it's a combination of several things.  Low blood sugar, fluctuating hormone levels and any number of other things, including too much salt.  I've tried the warm milk and turkey before bed.  That doesn't work.  I need a high protein diet.  So I have some before I go to bed.  I refuse to take drugs for it.  They cause more problems than they solve, and I hate feeling drugged up.  Smoking pot doesn't help....tried that.  It's legal in my state.  I don't drink.  It's incompatible with my bp medication.  Twenty years after menopause I still have hormone cycles, of all the ridiculous things.  Some nights I sleep better than others, but at the most I get 6 hours sleep.  Some night's it's two.  I meditate.  I exercise, so that every thing keeps working.  Any ideas?


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 1, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I've had this issue since peri-menopause.  For me it's a combination of several things.  Low blood sugar, fluctuating hormone levels and any number of other things, including too much salt.  I've tried the warm milk and turkey before bed.  That doesn't work.  I need a high protein diet.  So I have some before I go to bed.  I refuse to take drugs for it.  They cause more problems than they solve, and I hate feeling drugged up.  *Smoking pot doesn't help....tried that. * It's legal in my state.  I don't drink.  It's incompatible with my bp medication.  Twenty years after menopause I still have hormone cycles, of all the ridiculous things.  Some nights I sleep better than others, but at the most I get 6 hours sleep.  Some night's it's two.  I meditate.  I exercise, so that every thing keeps working.  Any ideas?



Like you, I also live where marijuana is legal.  Go to your local Cannabis Dispensary and talk with them about your sleeping problems. They can help you in choosing the right strain for you, and there are many. Since I did that, I've been sleeping like a baby by chewing a recommended  cannabis infused gummie before bed. I can't stress enough that all pots are not the same.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 1, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> Like you, I also live where marijuana is legal.  Go to your local Cannabis Dispensary and talk with them about your sleeping problems. They can help you in choosing the right strain for you, and there are many. Since I did that, I've been sleeping like a baby by chewing a recommended  cannabis infused gummie before bed. I can't stress enough that all pots are not the same.


Thanks for the suggestion, but cannabis does not get along with my blood pressure medication.  It doesn't get along with a lot of things.  I know not all cannabis is the same.  I know it can do a lot of good things without getting a person high.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 1, 2020)

Only thing that works for me is a sleep med from the doc......tried everything under the sun that is natural and nothing worked.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 1, 2020)

Thanks.  What I got from the doctor did not help, plus it made me feel hung over.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 1, 2020)

Ask doc if taking only half the dose would be okay......start off very low dose and maybe that will work, then eventually raise it....


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 1, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Ask doc if taking only half the dose would be okay......start off very low dose and maybe that will work, then eventually raise it....


Thanks, but no.  It didn't do any good anyway.  I didn't sleep any better with it.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 1, 2020)

Sorry to hear it Phoenix. I can't think of anything else.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 1, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Thanks, but no.  It didn't do any good anyway.  I didn't sleep any better with it.


It can take up to two weeks to work....


----------



## win231 (Aug 1, 2020)

I also have trouble sleeping sometimes due to blood sugar highs & lows and severe tinnitus.  6 hours of sleep is a "good" night for me.  Sometimes, I have to get up at 3 - 4:00am & eat.
I turn on the TV & set it for 30 minutes.  Sometimes that drowns out the tinnitus & I'm able to fall asleep.  But if nothing works (like some nights), I don't worry about it; I just walk around the house & usually go to bed earlier than usual the next night because I'm more tired.  A few sips of wine or Bailey's Irish Cream sometimes works.
No sleep drugs for me, either.
I was thinking - what if you lowered your BP medication & drink a small amount of alcohol?


----------



## mlh (Aug 1, 2020)

_Have you ever tried that Sleepy Time Tea? I prefer that to any medication._


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 1, 2020)

*Any suggestions to help with chronic inability to sleep?*




Phoenix said:


> Any ideas?



Read wunna my threads
You'll be out, drooling a river, in no time

I highly recommend this one
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/vivid-memories-of-childhood-and-beyond.32732/

You can thank me in the morning

nitey nite


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 1, 2020)

Have you researched natural supplements?  Magnesium, melatonin ect.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 1, 2020)

I've been drinking tart cherry juice for a long time now. One of it's said benefits is better sleep. I buy it in a juice concentrate and mix with water. Check it out and have a look-see, maybe it could help. Good Luck..


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 1, 2020)

Popsn Tuff, I took it for a long time.  Since it made me feel hung over and did not help me sleep, I didn't go back to it.  I've tried Sleepytime tea, melatonin and magnesium.  Yes, I've researched this for years.  I keep hoping to find something that works.  I have not tried tart cherry juice.  Where do you get that?  Can I get it online?  Okay, Gary O, thanks.  If that doesn't work I could try economics text books.


win231 said:


> I also have trouble sleeping sometimes due to blood sugar highs & lows and severe tinnitus.  6 hours of sleep is a "good" night for me.  Sometimes, I have to get up at 3 - 4:00am & eat.
> I turn on the TV & set it for 30 minutes.  Sometimes that drowns out the tinnitus & I'm able to fall asleep.  But if nothing works (like some nights), I don't worry about it; I just walk around the house & usually go to bed earlier than usual the next night because I'm more tired.  A few sips of wine or Bailey's Irish Cream sometimes works.
> No sleep drugs for me, either.
> I was thinking - what if you lowered your BP medication & drink a small amount of alcohol?



Can't have the wine or the Bailey's Irish Cream because of the alcohol and my medication.  win231 - I can't lower the blood pressure meds - I don't want to have a stroke.

It's kind of like the constipation issue.  I tried all kinds of things that worked once in a while.  Then all at once I took baking soda for some other reason and discovered it solved the problem.  So one of these days something will work.  grin.

Thanks everyone for taking the time to respond.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 1, 2020)

Yes I get it online, link below. Maybe research it a bit and see if it might be something you'd like to try.

https://www.brownwoodacres.com/cherry-juice-concentrate/


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 1, 2020)

HazyDavey said:


> Yes I get it online, link below. Maybe research it a bit and see if it might be something you'd like to try.
> 
> https://www.brownwoodacres.com/cherry-juice-concentrate/


Thank you.  I did some a little research, and it looks like it's worth a shot. I plan to order some.  I noticed that the site also has pomegranate juice.  Now I can't remember why I wanted to buy some.  I live in the dingleberries, and the local markets don't carry that kind of thing.


----------



## Tommy (Aug 2, 2020)

Bed too soft or too hard?  Room too warm or too cool?  Have you tried white noise?


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 2, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Only thing that works for me is a sleep med from the doc......tried everything under the sun that is natural and nothing worked.


Me too but my doctor said they have stopped prescribing it because it causes balance problems and falls. I'm experimenting with melatonin.The problem is not with falling asleep it's staying asleep.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 2, 2020)

Tommy, it's not the bed.  The bed is a good one.  It's chemical imbalances.   I feel it on the inside.  It's like being way too alert because of caffeine.  I don't consume caffeine in any form.  Thanks.
Camper 6.  Hope melatonin works for you.  It didn't work for me.  I have difficulty going to sleep and staying asleep.  It varies.


----------



## Lakeland living (Aug 2, 2020)

When you tried the cannabis, was there any thc in it?  The first time I tried the CBD oil it did not do anything. At the time I was happy to get 3 to 4 hours of sleep. A friend put me onto another company in Canada. They don't remove the THC, they adjust it. Removal of the THC I am told removes many benefits. I now sleep 6 hours daily (ok nightly). A huge change in my life now that I am getting the proper rest.
  That is about all I can suggest. Good luck.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 2, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> When you tried the cannabis, was there any thc in it?  The first time I tried the CBD oil it did not do anything. At the time I was happy to get 3 to 4 hours of sleep. A friend put me onto another company in Canada. They don't remove the THC, they adjust it. Removal of the THC I am told removes many benefits. I now sleep 6 hours daily (ok nightly). A huge change in my life now that I am getting the proper rest.
> That is about all I can suggest. Good luck.


It's legal here.  I smoked it.  It made me mellow, but did not help me sleep.  Thanks though.  And it did horrible things to my memory, not in the way it did when I was young.  This interacted negatively with Lisinopril that I take for my blood pressure and made me forget how to get from the kitchen to the bedroom in the house I've lived in for nearly 30 years.  I will not do that to myself again.  I looked Lisinopril up online.  It has a negative impact with a number of things.  Thanks.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Aug 2, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I've had this issue since peri-menopause.  For me it's a combination of several things.  Low blood sugar, fluctuating hormone levels and any number of other things, including too much salt.  I've tried the warm milk and turkey before bed.  That doesn't work.  I need a high protein diet.  So I have some before I go to bed.  I refuse to take drugs for it.  They cause more problems than they solve, and I hate feeling drugged up.  Smoking pot doesn't help....tried that.  It's legal in my state.  I don't drink.  It's incompatible with my bp medication.  Twenty years after menopause I still have hormone cycles, of all the ridiculous things.  Some nights I sleep better than others, but at the most I get 6 hours sleep.  Some night's it's two.  I meditate.  I exercise, so that every thing keeps working.  Any ideas?


I take a melitonin and 500 mg of niacin before bed get 7 sometimes 8 and half ..up tho for the mandatory  potty call dont know if I really have to go or just go so I don't have to be woken up later...one of lifes mysteries I guess..


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 3, 2020)

boliverchadsworth said:


> I take a melitonin and 500 mg of niacin before bed get 7 sometimes 8 and half ..up tho for the mandatory  potty call dont know if I really have to go or just go so I don't have to be woken up later...one of lifes mysteries I guess..


I tried melatonin, but  not in combination with niacin.  Maybe it works better together.  Thanks.  I know about the needing to get up in the night way too often.  It often depends on what I ate that day.


----------



## RedSky4u (Aug 4, 2020)

HazyDavey said:


> I've been drinking tart cherry juice for a long time now. One of it's said benefits is better sleep. I buy it in a juice concentrate and mix with water. Check it out and have a look-see, maybe it could help. Good Luck..


I am interested in finding out more info on the tart cherry juice. What brand do you buy? Do you think capsules would work?


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 4, 2020)

I purchased mine at puritanpride.com.  They have yet to arrive.  If you do a search on tart cherry juice you will find all kinds of good things about it.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 5, 2020)

RedSky4u said:


> I am interested in finding out more info on the tart cherry juice. What brand do you buy? Do you think capsules would work?



Hi,  I've used the capsules and I think they're fine, but I prefer drinking the juice. I buy the concentrate which you mix one ounce with water. You can find juice bottle pumps on their site (4 pumps equals 1 ounce, very handy to have.) and they also have the capsules. Just look around or search the site, and you'll find them.

I'd like to add though please do some product research, pro's & con's before pulling the trigger. For me this isn't like old Popeye downing a can of spinach. But I'm of the thought this does help me feel better. Whether it's just in my head or really helping doesn't matter to me as long as I feel better.    
Good Luck .. 

https://www.brownwoodacres.com/cherry-juice-concentrate/


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Aug 9, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I tried melatonin, but  not in combination with niacin.  Maybe it works better together.  Thanks.  I know about the needing to get up in the night way too often.  It often depends on what I ate that day.


two kinds of niacin blush and non blush...blush is actually blowing out your capillaries first time you will think your having a stroke I view it as a good sign ..readup up on it..


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 9, 2020)

boliverchadsworth said:


> two kinds of niacin blush and non blush...blush is actually blowing out your capillaries first time you will think your having a stroke I view it as a good sign ..readup up on it..


I looked it up.  It said the flush is related to taking high doses, but there should be no problem with it.  The flush should disappear within a half an hour.  I also checked to see if it would have a negative response to my blood pressure medicine.  No, it's fine with that.  It can cause a drop in blood sugar, so I probably would want to try a low dose.  I have chronic low blood sugar.  Thanks.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 12, 2020)

HazyDavey said:


> I've been drinking tart cherry juice for a long time now. One of it's said benefits is better sleep. I buy it in a juice concentrate and mix with water. Check it out and have a look-see, maybe it could help. Good Luck..


For a month now I have now been taking 2 tablespoons of tart cherry juice in milk with my protein powder about an hour before I go to bed.  It's helping, a lot.  As with any natural ingredient it takes a while for it to fully kick in.  But I am now able to sleep in larger segments and I'm getting a lot more sleep.  It's still improving.  Thank you HazyDavey.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 12, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Some nights I sleep better than others, but at the most I get 6 hours sleep. Some night's it's two. I meditate. I exercise, so that every thing keeps working. Any ideas?


Meditation and exercise is a big plus, for quality of life.   But, just not enough, for your sleep issue.    I personally don't eat anything after dinner(6PM), you don't want your stomach busy working when you're wanting to sleep.  Melatonin helped for me when I was under tx for hep C, tons of meds trashing my body and mind.  But I believe you said that didn't help...


Kayelle said:


> Since I did that, I've been sleeping like a baby by chewing a recommended cannabis infused gummie before bed. I can't stress enough that all pots are not the same.


Cannabis gummie, particularly the Indica type, works great for sleep.
Don't use the Sativa, as it stimulates the brain- may also raise blood pressure.    Some information:  Indica vs Sativa


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 12, 2020)

Nathan said:


> Meditation and exercise is a big plus, for quality of life.   But, just not enough, for your sleep issue.    I personally don't eat anything after dinner(6PM), you don't want your stomach busy working when you're wanting to sleep.  Melatonin helped for me when I was under tx for hep C, tons of meds trashing my body and mind.  But I believe you said that didn't help...
> 
> Cannabis gummie, particularly the Indica type, works great for sleep.
> Don't use the Sativa, as it stimulates the brain- may also raise blood pressure.    Some information:  Indica vs Sativa


As I said tart cherry juice is doing it for me.  Melatonin didn't do anything.  I meditate, have been for years.  I have to eat before I go to bed, or my blood sugar drops too low.  What works for some does not work for all.  Cannabis doesn't work for me either.  Tried that, plus it fights with my blood pressure medication.  I'm going to stick with what is working.  I don't use Sativa.  I learned about it.  But thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## HazyDavey (Sep 13, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> For a month now I have now been taking 2 tablespoons of tart cherry juice in milk with my protein powder about an hour before I go to bed.  It's helping, a lot.  As with any natural ingredient it takes a while for it to fully kick in.  But I am now able to sleep in larger segments and I'm getting a lot more sleep.  It's still improving.  Thank you HazyDavey.


That's wonderful, I'm happy you're doing better! Thank you for the nice words.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 13, 2020)

HazyDavey said:


> That's wonderful, I'm happy you're doing better! Thank you for the nice words.


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 13, 2020)

I have never been a good sleeper,not even when I was young. If I sleep 30 minutes without waking up I consider myself lucky. I take many different types of medicine and I am sure some of them contribute to me not sleeping. I think I will look into
the tart cherry juice,maybe it will work .


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 13, 2020)

It might.  It certainly is helping me.  Just be sure sure it's only tart cherry juice in the container and look around for the best price.  Prices vary a lot.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 13, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> For a month now I have now been taking 2 tablespoons of tart cherry juice in milk with my protein powder about an hour before I go to bed.  It's helping, a lot.  As with any natural ingredient it takes a while for it to fully kick in.  But I am now able to sleep in larger segments and I'm getting a lot more sleep.  It's still improving.  Thank you HazyDavey.


This is really great news. My husband has serious sleep problems and I’ve exhausted all holistic remedies. I’m going to try this. Thanks @HazyDavey


----------



## Keesha (Sep 14, 2020)

Keesha said:


> This is really great news. My husband has serious sleep problems and I’ve exhausted all holistic remedies. I’m going to try this. Thanks @HazyDavey


And got some today. My husband and I are mixing it with 1/2 a litre of water. It’s not sweet at all since there’s nothing added. I’m hoping this works.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 14, 2020)

Keesha said:


> And got some today. My husband and I are mixing it with 1/2 a litre of water. It’s not sweet at all since there’s nothing added. I’m hoping this works.
> View attachment 122567


Good.  Just don't get impatient for it to work.  As mentioned it can take a little time.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 14, 2020)

RE: tart cherry juice...i know Trader Joe's carries it...if you have a TJs in your area.

Another thing that may help is a powder mix called 'Calm'...it's magnesium.  You mix it w/water.  All natural.  Prob find it at a health food store.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 14, 2020)

Consider asking you doctor to recommend as specific blood test to address your sleep issue. There are many blood tests to examine nutrient and vitamin deficiencies and other deficiencies. Some are more expensive than others but if sleep is the issue they may be well worth it. Quest and Lab Corp are two labs that perform these tests.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 14, 2020)

My husband just had his blood tested this morning. He figures his thyroid medication needs adjusting.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 14, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> I have never been a good sleeper,not even when I was young. If I sleep 30 minutes without waking up I consider myself lucky. I take many different types of medicine and I am sure some of them contribute to me not sleeping. I think I will look into
> the tart cherry juice,maybe it will work .


I don't think that I could survive that situation. At the very least, I would be absolutely miserable and impossible to live with.
Are you ever able to get into a "dream state"?


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 14, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I don't think that I could survive that situation. At the very least, I would be absolutely miserable and impossible to live with.
> Are you ever able to get into a "dream state"?


You get by.  I managed for years.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 18, 2020)

I have an update on the tart cherry juice.  I have now tried a number of different brands.  I started with the most expensive and then tried less and less expensive ones.  The most expensive one works best.  It actually helps me sleep.  It takes two tablespoons to do the job.  The one I've been trying lately hasn't helped at all...it takes 8 oz and it still didn't help.  The one that works wonderfully is by Dynamac Health - Certified Organic Tart Cherry.  I purchased it at Puritan Pride.  https://www.puritan.com/dynamic-health-brand-0282/pporg-tart-cherry-jc32-ozli-025225 It's $26.99 for 32 oz.   Be sure to check the serving size.


----------



## Chet (Nov 18, 2020)

You could start by unfocusing your mind from the internet which takes attention and some concentration. Watch some boring TV which is all too easy to find. A football game is good and the crowd noise is akin to white noise. I take 1/2 alprazolam before bed with a cookie and a little milk and then empty my bladder. Don't "try" to go to sleep, it might make it harder to. If I get up at night to pee I'll usually fall asleep again. Once in while I'll get up for another cookie and milk and go back to bed. I think these difficult sleep times are probably normal anyway.


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 18, 2020)

I have been a Chronic Insomniac my whole life
I was the bane of my parents' lives because I did not sleep well
I have tried absolutely everything on the market and found the 2 best things for me
Melatonin 3 mg about 30 minutes before bed and a white noise machine
I am unable to switch off my thoughts at night and my mind was always busy
I use a Lectrofan ASM1007 White Noise Machine
Some nights are still not good but most nights I get a few unbroken hours of sleep


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 18, 2020)

Chet said:


> You could start by unfocusing your mind from the internet which takes attention and some concentration. Watch some boring TV which is all too easy to find. A football game is good and the crowd noise is akin to white noise. I take 1/2 alprazolam before bed with a cookie and a little milk and then empty my bladder. Don't "try" to go to sleep, it might make it harder to. If I get up at night to pee I'll usually fall asleep again. Once in while I'll get up for another cookie and milk and go back to bed. I think these difficult sleep times are probably normal anyway.


Thanks for your kind thoughts.  I've tried some of your suggestions.  For me it's low blood sugar in combination with the low hormone levels of old age.  The only thing that has ever worked for me is the tart cherry juice I recommend here.  Hazy Davey suggested it.


peramangkelder said:


> I have been a Chronic Insomniac my whole life
> I was the bane of my parents' lives because I did not sleep well
> I have tried absolutely everything on the market and found the 2 best things for me
> Melatonin 3 mg about 30 minutes before bed and a white noise machine
> ...


Melatonin does nothing for me. I've tried it in a variety of doses.  If I had white noise, I'd be aware of that and still would not sleep.  It's the chemical imbalance as mentioned above, but thanks.  I have learned to shut down my thoughts.  That doesn't help either.  It's like being awake from way too much coffee.  I don't drink coffee or have anything with caffeine in it.  Thanks for your suggestions, though.

This was just to update others who might have the same issues.  I did not want to leave anyone hanging.


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2020)

So sorry to hear about your problems with sleep. 
The only thing I can think of is trying Evening Primrose and Valrium with the pot.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 18, 2020)

As mentioned above and earlier in the thread, I found a solution that works.  No need to feel bad for me.  Please notice my responses: *TART CHERRY JUICE WORKS FOR ME!*


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 18, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> As mentioned above and earlier in the thread, I found a solution that works.  No need to feel bad for me.  Please notice my responses: *TART CHERRY JUICE WORKS FOR ME!*


I will be trying this for Mr. Robinson. His lack of sleep is starting to affect MY sleep!


----------



## Jules (Nov 18, 2020)

To help turn my mind off I do some mental exercises. I’m looking for more.  

One is a form of self-hypnosis. Too complicated to explain.

One is to count backwards slowly from 300 going down by 3.  300, 297, 294....

Deep breathing & relaxation.

Dull podcasts with the timer set for 30 minutes.  It’s a form of white noise.

There’s one I don‘t have the details for.  Pick a word.  The next word will start with the last letter of the previous word, etc.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 19, 2020)

Is your mind too active? I've just got up after a night of just 3 hours sleep. I've been rearranging my furniture so I've been physically active and feeling tired. However, my mind won't switch off. Forget about the body and concentrate on relaxing your mind. Listening to a relaxation tape does work for me, but, I must be honest, lying in bed is the only time I can really give attention to my thoughts.


----------



## Robert59 (Nov 19, 2020)

My bi-polar girlfriend has a big problem about sleeping because of her mental condition which makes her not sleep at all some nights.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 19, 2020)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I will be trying this for Mr. Robinson. His lack of sleep is starting to affect MY sleep!


Just make sure you get a good brand.  With the Dynamic Health Certified Tart Cherry, it is unsweetened juice concentrate.  Some of the others have water added.  The serving size is 2 tbps. - that is all I need.  Then be sure and have him dilute it.  Otherwise it can be hard on the innards.  One of the ones I tried had a serving size of 8 oz.  It takes the 8 oz to work.  So while it seemed cheaper, it really isn't.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 19, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Just make sure you get a good brand.  With the Dynamic Health Certified Tart Cherry, it is unsweetened juice concentrate.  Some of the others have water added.  The serving size is 2 tbps. - that is all I need.  Then be sure and have him dilute it.  Otherwise it can be hard on the innards.  One of the ones I tried had a serving size of 8 oz.  It takes the 8 oz to work.  So while it seemed cheaper, it really isn't.


Thanks for the tip-I`ll look for that brand. And good to know about diluting it....


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 19, 2020)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Thanks for the tip-I`ll look for that brand. And good to know about diluting it....


I looked up suggestions about taking it online.   It has a lot of health benefits.  If a person takes a lot of it, it may cause interaction with medications, one place said and to ask your doctor.  Well, my doctor doesn't know squat about things like that.  So I don't ask him.  I just do online search.


----------



## tbeltrans (Nov 19, 2020)

Jules said:


> To help turn my mind off I do some mental exercises. I’m looking for more.
> 
> One is a form of self-hypnosis. Too complicated to explain.
> 
> ...



I have a couple of hypnosis sleep MP3s that work well for me.  I consider myself fortunate, since many folks I have told about this, say these won't work for them.

Tony


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Nov 19, 2020)

meletonon work well for me 10 mg but I  take it niacin 500 mg works for me...19 times out of 20


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 19, 2020)

Each of us has a set of physical needs.  What works for one may or may not work for another.  It's good when we find something that does, as long as it does not have other negative side effects.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 19, 2020)

I take about a 1/2 shot of flavored vodka, or a small glass of red wine about an hour before bedtime.  That seems to relax me enough to get a solid 7 or 8 hours of sleep.  That's about the only alcohol I consume, and it seems to work.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 21, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> My bi-polar girlfriend has a big problem about sleeping because of her mental condition which makes her not sleep at all some nights.


You might just start referring to her as your girlfriend.  It’s kind of like my saying my PTSD husband, all the time.  It is, in my opinion, not necessary to point out a person‘s mental health status all the time.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 21, 2020)

Magnesium - 200 mg to 350 mg...at night.  Our bodies need magnesium as we age.  Its a very important mineral and really is sleep promoting.  Both hub and I take it and trust me, no trouble falling asleep.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 21, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Magnesium - 200 mg to 350 mg...at night.  Our bodies need magnesium as we age.  Its a very important mineral and really is sleep promoting.  Both hub and I take it and trust me, no trouble falling asleep.


I take 800mg a day and sometimes have to take 1200 depending on blood tests results.  Let me share how important magnesium is.  After being sick, in 2018, and hospitalized for 2 weeks I went home and started to shake.

My entire body shook and I thought I had got advanced Parkinson’s. I could barely walk with assistance, could not stand because I shook so badly, and was wheelchair bound.  I sat in the wheelchair and my whole body simply shook.  Doctor said idk.  It was horrific.

Doctor started with basic blood tests which found the problem right away.  Too little magnesium.    My magnesium still goes low for some reason, but I never forget to take my pills, never.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 21, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Magnesium - 200 mg to 350 mg...at night.  Our bodies need magnesium as we age.  Its a very important mineral and really is sleep promoting.  Both hub and I take it and trust me, no trouble falling asleep.


Duplicate


----------



## Irwin (Nov 21, 2020)

If I have something I'm looking forward to doing the next day, I can usually fall asleep pretty easily. So that's the trick for me: to always have something I look forward to doing.


----------



## needshave (Nov 25, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> For a month now I have now been taking 2 tablespoons of tart cherry juice in milk with my protein powder about an hour before I go to bed.  It's helping, a lot.  As with any natural ingredient it takes a while for it to fully kick in.  But I am now able to sleep in larger segments and I'm getting a lot more sleep.  It's still improving.  Thank you HazyDavey.


Phoenix,
Curious, how much milk did you mix with two tablespoons of Tart Cherry Juice? My wife is going to try it....Thanks


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 26, 2020)

needshave said:


> Phoenix,
> Curious, how much milk did you mix with two tablespoons of Tart Cherry Juice? My wife is going to try it....Thanks


Be sure to get a Tart Cherry Juice where 2 tablespoons is the serving size.  Otherwise it does not work as good.  The best brand I've tried so far is Dynamic Health Certified Organic Tart Cherry Unsweetened Juice Concentrate.  I found it at Puritan Pride online.  It seems expensive, but it isn't as bad as it seems, because you take a lot less of it.  I really don't know how much you need to dilute it.  You can dilute it with water as well.  At night about an hour before I go to bed I have 8 oz of milk.  I mix in a couple of large dollops of protein powder and
add the cherry juice to that.  I have the milk and protein powder to stabilize my blood sugar overnight.


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 3, 2020)

boliverchadsworth said:


> I take a melitonin and 500 mg of niacin before bed get 7 sometimes 8 and half ..up tho for the mandatory  potty call dont know if I really have to go or just go so I don't have to be woken up later...one of lifes mysteries I guess..



Revisiting a thread here...

I am now trying this combination and it seems to work for me.  In the past, I had tried melatonin by itself and experienced a sleepy "hangover" the next day, which is a complaint I have read frequently so it isn't just me.  I suspect that including the niacin  seems to help since I don't get that next day "hangover" thing now.  This stuff is just like any vitamin supplement rather than some heavy duty pharmaceutical drug, so I feel better about taking it and it is available most anywhere and not very expensive (unlike various concoctions specifically for sleep such as Zzquil and that sort of thing). 

Tony


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 3, 2020)

Melatonin did squat for me.  Over the counter stuff didn't work either.  I would not take any prescription a doctor recommended.  They don't seem to care about side effects.


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 3, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Melatonin did squat for me.  Over the counter stuff didn't work either.  I would not take any prescription a doctor recommended.  They don't seem to care about side effects.



There have been a few in this thread for whom melatonin helped with sleep.  We each seem to have different constitutions, and what works for one, may not for another.  Neither melatonin nor niacin are prescription drugs, so those of us who wish to try it can simply go to grocery stores that have a pharmacy section that carries common vitamins and supplements or a local pharmacy, or most any other store that carries common vitamins and supplements, and pick these up at quite reasonable prices.

There have been a number of suggestions made in this thread to try.  Some, all, or none, might work for you.  I am simply reporting that one suggestion made here is working for me.

Tony


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 3, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> There have been a few in this thread for whom melatonin helped with sleep.  We each seem to have different constitutions, and what works for one, may not for another.  Neither melatonin nor niacin are prescription drugs, so those of us who wish to try it can simply go to grocery stores that have a pharmacy section that carries common vitamins and supplements or a local pharmacy, or most any other store that carries common vitamins and supplements, and pick these up at quite reasonable prices.
> 
> There have been a number of suggestions made in this thread to try.  Some, all, or none, might work for you.  I am simply reporting that one suggestion made here is working for me.
> 
> Tony


Agreed.  I'm glad it's working for you.


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 3, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Agreed.  I'm glad it's working for you.


I hope you discover what works for you.  Losing out on sleep is never a good thing.

Tony


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 3, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> I hope you discover what works for you.  Losing out on sleep is never a good thing.
> 
> Tony


Thanks.  As I've mentioned several times in this thread, concentrated tart cherry juice works for me.  The specific brand is mentioned earlier in the thread on this page.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 3, 2020)

Someone on this site suggested tart cherry juice.  
My husband was having serious insomnia and nothing seemed to work. I passed on this info and for the last month he’s bern sleeping like a baby. It seems to work really well. 
Best of luck.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 3, 2020)

HazyDavey said:


> Yes I get it online, link below. Maybe research it a bit and see if it might be something you'd like to try.
> 
> https://www.brownwoodacres.com/cherry-juice-concentrate/


Yeah. You recommended it. 
Thank you so much. This stuff REALLY works with zero side effects and such little is needed. I think I will start taking it too. Lol 
Good aruff


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 4, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Thanks.  As I've mentioned several times in this thread, concentrated tart cherry juice works for me.  The specific brand is mentioned earlier in the thread on this page.


Good for you that you do have something that works, and yes you did mention that in quite detailed posts t help others get similar results.  You also mentioned earlier in the thread that melatonin didn't work for you, and then again in response to my post.  So we are both repeating ourselves, but no harm done since I am sure others will come back to the thread from time to time since it contains important information.  

Tony


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 4, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> Good for you that you do have something that works, and yes you did mention that in quite detailed posts t help others get similar results.  You also mentioned earlier in the thread that melatonin didn't work for you, and then again in response to my post.  So we are both repeating ourselves, but no harm done since I am sure others will come back to the thread from time to time since it contains important information.
> 
> Tony


I only repeated myself because you said that you hoped I find something that works.  One problem with long threads is that people don't go back an read what's already there.


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 4, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I only repeated myself because you said that you hoped I find something that works.  One problem with long threads is that people don't go back an read what's already there.


No, I posted to the end of the thread that what had been suggested earlier in the thread regarding one person's successful use of melatonin and niacin worked also for me.  How o you think I found that post without looking back to much earlier in the thread?  You quoted and followed up that post saying that these didn't do "squat" for you, which you had already stated earlier in the thread.  I then followed up saying I hoped you found something that works for you and then you followed up saying that you had mentioned several times that you had done so.

I was wrong in that I didn't go back and read all of your discussion about tart cherry juice, but the flow of the last few exchanges you and I had do follow as I described here.  I don't see what the problem is, but will leave you to it.  My intention was simply to let anyone reading this thread know that two folks in it did find success with the melatonin and niacin combination.  I had no intention of dragging this out.

Tony


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 4, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> No, I posted to the end of the thread that what had been suggested earlier in the thread regarding one person's successful use of melatonin and niacin worked also for me.  How o you think I found that post without looking back to much earlier in the thread?  You quoted and followed up that post saying that these didn't do "squat" for you, which you had already stated earlier in the thread.  I then followed up saying I hoped you found something that works for you and then you followed up saying that you had mentioned several times that you had done so.
> 
> I was wrong in that I didn't go back and read all of your discussion about tart cherry juice, but the flow of the last few exchanges you and I had do follow as I described here.  I don't see what the problem is, but will leave you to it.  My intention was simply to let anyone reading this thread know that two folks in it did find success with the melatonin and niacin combination.  I had no intention of dragging this out.
> 
> Tony


There is no problem.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Dec 6, 2020)

Wow, I find it fascinating that tart cherry juice will help you sleep.  I occasionally drink tart cherry juice for inflammation relief because my Dr. recommended I try it.  Apparently there are several medical studies that prove it helps with that.  

I use R.W. Knudsen Organic Just Tart Cherry Juice, among other brands.  I make sure it is pure juice.  I am really interested to try it for help with sleep since I have that problem also.  I will have to get into the habit of using it every night.

Here's something else I find helps me sleep: Yoga poses to help you sleep.  Anyone can do these.  The purpose is mainly to help you clear your mind by breathing with the poses.  Worth a shot.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 6, 2020)

Uptosnuff said:


> Wow, I find it fascinating that tart cherry juice will help you sleep.  I occasionally drink tart cherry juice for inflammation relief because my Dr. recommended I try it.  Apparently there are several medical studies that prove it helps with that.
> 
> I use R.W. Knudsen Organic Just Tart Cherry Juice, among other brands.  I make sure it is pure juice.  I am really interested to try it for help with sleep since I have that problem also.  I will have to get into the habit of using it every night.
> 
> Here's something else I find helps me sleep: Yoga poses to help you sleep.  Anyone can do these.  The purpose is mainly to help you clear your mind by breathing with the poses.  Worth a shot.


Yoga is wonderful for all kinds of things.


----------



## Jules (Dec 6, 2020)

Uptosnuff said:


> I occasionally drink tart cherry juice for inflammation relief because my Dr. recommended I try it




My friend takes tart cherry juice for her gout or arthritis in her foot.  She takes it during the day and said it wasn’t making her sleep.  I’ll ask her again.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 6, 2020)

*I like many of the suggestions. I use Melatonin. I usually buy the 5 mg, take one or two, an hour or so before bedtime. Seems to help*


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 9, 2020)

Marie, I’ve been thinking about trying it. I can usually get to sleep ok but have been more sensitive to noises recently & and find it hard to get back to sleep if I wake, or get up to BR .I’d appreciate hearing any first hand info/experience anyone has had with it. Thanks?


----------



## Jules (Dec 9, 2020)

It‘s not the getting to sleep, it’s staying asleep.  I’ll be awake for several hours.  I don’t let myself sleep past 8:30.  I have no answer.  Depending what I have to do in the morning affects my approach.  What works one night, might not on another.  Travel tabs, CBD, valerian.  I used to read.  Now I’ll listen to podcasts.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 9, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Thanks.  What I got from the doctor did not help, plus it made me feel hung over.



By any chance did Dr. Welby prescribe Trazodone? I had that once and fell right off but couldn't function for hours the next day. Ambien is my drug of choice nowadays but there have been documented cases of people sleepwalking and other issues that required law enforcement intervention. When I hogged and had to do a quick turnaround I'd sleep on the floor of of one of the sidelined engines because of the mesmerizing hum of the powerplant. This was before Gevo where they now power down to save fuel.








Now I have nothing against any kind of imbibing in alcoholic drink or illegal dope whether it has been decriminalized or not but if you drive don't forget the law still applies if you are pulled over by the police and fail the sobriety test you will be arrested and charged with driving under the influence. Prescription medicine is not a defense. GUILTY!!!!!! Believe me, I know.

BTW: My final solution was realizing that every time I stayed overnight at the Hard Rock it was their very firm mattresses that put me out. I hope this helped.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 10, 2020)

I think sleeping schedules are in our DNA. I have to fight going from a normal sleep time and wake up time to staying awake until 7AM and waking up at 10 or 11 then taking periodic naps. While I prefer waking at sunrise I always feel more at home staying up all night. Even as a kid I used to love staying awake late at night and listening to night talk radio. The bad thing health wise I I never sleep more then three or four hours when I stay up all ight and that is not good.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 10, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> By any chance did Dr. Welby prescribe Trazodone?
> 
> 
> Now I have nothing against any kind of imbibing in alcoholic drink or illegal dope whether it has been decriminalized or not but if you drive don't forget the law still applies if you are pulled over by the police and fail the sobriety test you will be arrested and charged with driving under the influence. Prescription medicine is not a defense. GUILTY!!!!!! Believe me, I know.
> ...


No, it was not Trazodone.  I can't remember what it was.  It was years ago.  I don't do prescription drugs unless I have to...like for my blood pressure.  They all mess with the chemical and electrical impulses in our brains.  I don't drink at all because I have blood sugar issues and it messes with my blood pressure meds.  Thanks for you input, but tart cherry juice is doing the trick.


----------



## Stargazer (Dec 18, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I have an update on the tart cherry juice.  I have now tried a number of different brands.  I started with the most expensive and then tried less and less expensive ones.  The most expensive one works best.  It actually helps me sleep.  It takes two tablespoons to do the job.  The one I've been trying lately hasn't helped at all...it takes 8 oz and it still didn't help.  The one that works wonderfully is by Dynamac Health - Certified Organic Tart Cherry.  I purchased it at Puritan Pride.  https://www.puritan.com/dynamic-health-brand-0282/pporg-tart-cherry-jc32-ozli-025225 It's $26.99 for 32 oz.   Be sure to check the serving size.


Thank you for this info.   I  must  give it a try .


----------



## Stargazer (Dec 30, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I tried melatonin, but  not in combination with niacin.  Maybe it works better together.  Thanks.  I know about the needing to get up in the night way too often.  It often depends on what I ate that day
> 
> 
> Phoenix said:
> ...


----------



## Stargazer (Dec 30, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> No, it was not Trazodone.  I can't remember what it was.  It was years ago.  I don't do prescription drugs unless I have to...like for my blood pressure.  They all mess with the chemical and electrical impulses in our brains.  I don't drink at all because I have blood sugar issues and it messes with my blood pressure meds.  Thanks for you input, but tart cherry juice is doing the trick.


Hello Phoenix .... would like to ask you at what time of day you take the tart cherry juice for best effect for sleep ?   Hoping I haven’t missed you saying that somewhere  already . Picked up a bottle today .  I so can relate to you ...in having tried everything else  for  sleep without any help so far .
Thanks .


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)

I have 3 mg. and 1 mg. Melatonin.  I take however many I need.  Now, usually 1 mg.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 31, 2020)

Stargazer said:


> Hello Phoenix .... would like to ask you at what time of day you take the tart cherry juice for best effect for sleep ?   Hoping I haven’t missed you saying that somewhere  already . Picked up a bottle today .  I so can relate to you ...in having tried everything else  for  sleep without any help so far .
> Thanks .


I take it about an hour and a half before bed when I take my soy protein powder in milk.  (I'm hypyglycemic and need the protein boost.) Be sure you got tart cherry juice from a high concentrate.  The weaker stuff doesn't work for me.  The one that works says that the serving size is 2 tablespoons.  The one I get is from Dynamic Health.  It takes a few days for it to take full effect.


----------



## Stargazer (Dec 31, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I take it about an hour and a half before bed when I take my soy protein powder in milk.  (I'm hypyglycemic and need the protein boost.) Be sure you got tart cherry juice from a high concentrate.  The weaker stuff doesn't work for me.  The one that works says that the serving size is 2 tablespoons.  The one I get is from Dynamic Health.  It takes a few days for it to take full effect.


Thank you so much for all that good info . So glad it has worked for you .... I’m on day two of taking it now . But will start taking it  closer to bedtime now .  Here’s hoping


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 1, 2021)

Stargazer said:


> Thank you so much for all that good info . So glad it has worked for you .... I’m on day two of taking it now . But will start taking it  closer to bedtime now .  Here’s hoping


My suggestion is to play around with it.  It could also be what other things you have eaten/drunk during the day.  Too much salt keeps me awake and makes me sweat.  The preservatives and other ingredient is some food interfere.  There are a series of things that get in the way of me sleeping.  One of the things I do before going to bed is watch and listen to things that serve as lullaby.  Music like Bernward Koch and Phil Coulter play - it's instrumental and soothing.  Watching Too Cute  on Animal Planet also helps.  The distress in the world right now is overwhelming, and I have to trick myself into sleeping, so to speak.

Simply Great by Bernward Koch


----------



## Ruby Rose (Jan 2, 2021)

Phoenix said:


> My suggestion is to play around with it.  It could also be what other things you have eaten/drunk during the day.  Too much salt keeps me awake and makes me sweat.  The preservatives and other ingredient is some food interfere.  There are a series of things that get in the way of me sleeping.  One of the things I do before going to bed is watch and listen to things that serve as lullaby.  Music like Bernward Koch and Phil Coulter play - it's instrumental and soothing.  Watching Too Cute  on Animal Planet also helps.  The distress in the world right now is overwhelming, and I have to trick myself into sleeping, so to speak.
> 
> Simply Great by Bernward Koch


I have been an insomniac for many many years before relocating to the Canadian Prairies ten years ago. Now I can enjoy a good five hours sleep and the odd six hours. I feel great and feel it is due to change of climate, fresh clean country air, the wind drifting through the trees and on occasion the sound of one of the horses neighing a good-night. I head out usually at 7:00 AM and do a walk-about treating the horses with a morning mint or dry apple bits then head back in for breakfast feeling totally refreshed. Works for me. I must say that 'Simply Great' by Bernward Koch is simply great! I also love the visual!


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 2, 2021)

Ruby Rose said:


> I have been an insomniac for many many years before relocating to the Canadian Prairies ten years ago. Now I can enjoy a good five hours sleep and the odd six hours. I feel great and feel it is due to change of climate, fresh clean country air, the wind drifting through the trees and on occasion the sound of one of the horses neighing a good-night. I head out usually at 7:00 AM and do a walk-about treating the horses with a morning mint or dry apple bits then head back in for breakfast feeling totally refreshed. Works for me. I must say that 'Simply Great' by Bernward Koch is simply great! I also love the visual!


I live in the boonies as well.   But that did not help me sleep.  It's good that it helped you.  Glad you love Simply Great.  Bernward Koch is a wonderful musician.  He soothes my inner soul.


----------



## Stargazer (Jan 3, 2021)

Stargazer said:


> Hello Phoenix .... would like to ask you at what time of day you take the tart cherry juice for best effect for sleep ?   Hoping I haven’t missed you saying that somewhere  already . Picked up a bottle today .  I so can relate to you ...in having tried everything else  for  sleep without any help so far .
> Thanks .





Phoenix said:


> My suggestion is to play around with it.  It could also be what other things you have eaten/drunk during the day.  Too much salt keeps me awake and makes me sweat.  The preservatives and other ingredient is some food interfere.  There are a series of things that get in the way of me sleeping.  One of the things I do before going to bed is watch and listen to things that serve as lullaby.  Music like Bernward Koch and Phil Coulter play - it's instrumental and soothing.  Watching Too Cute  on Animal Planet also helps.  The distress in the world right now is overwhelming, and I have to trick myself into sleeping, so to speak.
> 
> Simply Great by Bernward Koch


  Thanks so much for even more really good suggestions. I hadn’t paid attention to possible  correlation with what I had  eaten  during the day .  And will have to do so . 
   Interesting about the salt .   I also will break out in a sweat at times too but chalked it up to still having hormonal hot flashes .  
    Loving Simply Great !! .... was not aware of Bernard Koch’s music ( where have I been ..??? ) & yes  it is lovely &  so very calming . Many thanks for sharing that .
    I so get what you said about about having to trick the mind into sleeping  .   Probably my  mind is my worst enemy as  I tend to overthink and analyze way too much.    Working on that too. 
  Have greatly appreciated your help Phoenix .


----------



## Ruby Rose (Jan 3, 2021)

Phoenix said:


> I live in the boonies as well.   But that did not help me sleep.  It's good that it helped you.  Glad you love Simply Great.  Bernward Koch is a wonderful musician.  He soothes my inner soul.


I haven't heard the word 'boonie' since I was a kid. Basically, the word that I am looking for is 'silence' and this is what I experience at night where I live and it works for me. Must admit, it was scary at first as I heard the call of coyotes always, dogs far away, etc. but have now adapted.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 3, 2021)

Stargazer said:


> Thanks so much for even more really good suggestions. I hadn’t paid attention to possible  correlation with what I had  eaten  during the day .  And will have to do so .
> Interesting about the salt .   I also will break out in a sweat at times too but chalked it up to still having hormonal hot flashes .
> Loving Simply Great !! .... was not aware of Bernard Koch’s music ( where have I been ..??? ) & yes  it is lovely &  so very calming . Many thanks for sharing that .
> I so get what you said about about having to trick the mind into sleeping  .   Probably my  mind is my worst enemy as  I tend to overthink and analyze way too much.    Working on that too.
> Have greatly appreciated your help Phoenix .


I've found, especially as I age, that everything I do and eat, etc. can play a role in how I sleep.  I still have the hot flashes too years after menopause.  Prepared foods also have a lot of chemicals in them that can affect us in so many ways.  For me, I have to sort it out, time and again. You're welcome.  We need to help each other...that's how I see it.  It makes life a lot more pleasant.  Glad you liked Simply Great.  Pandora is a good source for that kind of music.  You could start a Bernward Koch station and see what other artists who play similar music pop up.


Ruby Rose said:


> I haven't heard the word 'boonie' since I was a kid. Basically, the word that I am looking for is 'silence' and this is what I experience at night where I live and it works for me. Must admit, it was scary at first as I heard the call of coyotes always, dogs far away, etc. but have now adapted.


I'm a basic hillbilly...hence the word boonies.  My dad's uncles made moonshine, back when.  Yes, it does take getting used to, living out here, when one is not used to it.  Since I grew up in a rural setting, I was glad to get back to it.


----------

